# Mt Bohemia, fingers crossed ....



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey Man! Wish you all luck in making that happen. Place has been on my list since almost day one.

No video's for you, but if you haven't seen the little promo video from their website? I laughed my ass off at the quote from the little old lady who says,… "Our vacation to BoHo Sucked!! It _SNOWED_ the whole time!" LoL!!!


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

I am also trying to finally get over there this season, looks like its about 8-9 hours coming from chicago suburbs. So they have this one day deal for their season pass and this year its gonna be dec 6th, only 99 bucks! can break even and more with one weekend trip out there. 

Season Passes


----------



## West Baden Iron (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm sure you've seen this from Burton Knowbuddies, but in case you haven't, here it is. I'm trying to decide if I can swing this this year as well. I have a friend in Chicago that will go with me if I decide to go. It is over 12 hours for me.

Can you buy the $99 season pass online that day? I wasn't sure when looking at the website.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Yes we will be buying the $99 season pass. 

I will pass this along to maybe help influence others.
*Buy 3 get 4th season pass free * it's on their site. If you buy 3 season passes the 4th is free on Dec 6th online only. You will be credited the 4th pass within 2 weeks. This will bring the cost of the pass down to $70 :jumping1:

In addition, if you stay a Tues or Thrus Wednesday night lodging is free. We will be taking advantage of that as well. We will arrive Wednesday morning check out on Sunday. 
So basically 5 days of POW riding for $70, thats a steal !!!

Our drive is 7hours so just a tad shorter than some of you. We are in Milwaukee so about the same travel time. I have a place 1/2 way there so we decided to leave a day early, crash for the night half way up. Get up early and make the last half of the journey to make 1st chair'ish....same for the return trip. We will ride Sun till last chair, drive 3 hours and crash for the night. Get up when ever and make the last leg of the journey home

I'm hoping to solidify our riders so I can make a reservation in the next week or so. 
I think this will be an awesome trip for my kids and a few of their friends. It's not CO but its the best I can afford.

I have seen a ton of vids. So many I've lost track I will ck out the ones you guys shared.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

slyder said:


> Mount Bohemia who knew....I am so trying to get here this season. I've talked with a couple forum guys who've been here. Anyone got any videos or stories to share?
> 
> *Still the most snow in the country*:
> MOUNT BOHEMIA, MICHIGAN 221 INCHES
> ...


So just wondering what the inches mean...currently...right now, season total, seasonal avg base...idk?



slyder said:


> Yes we will be buying the $99 season pass.
> 
> I will pass this along to maybe help influence others.
> *Buy 3 get 4th season pass free * it's on their site. If you buy 3 season passes the 4th is free on Dec 6th online only. You will be credited the 4th pass within 2 weeks. This will bring the cost of the pass down to $70 :jumping1:
> ...


Thats quite a deal...hope ya'll have a good season and stay well.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> So just wondering what the inches mean...currently...right now, season total, seasonal avg base...idk?
> 
> Thats quite a deal...hope ya'll have a good season and stay well.


Its' Seasonal averages! Even tho I imagine there's a bit of hyperbole in those numbers? That area of MI does get a Buttload of snow. Good snow too! Being out on that spit of land in the middle of Lake Superior! DEEP lake effect POW


----------



## West Baden Iron (Jan 31, 2013)

Hey Slyder,

If you need another person for 3 get one free deal, let me know. I'm gonna buy one of the $99 passes for sure. Not sure if you already have 3 people to use. I don't want to get a better deal for myself because I won't have enough people to take advantage so if you need one more, use my name and number.

Jason


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

slyder said:


> Yes we will be buying the $99 season pass.
> 
> I will pass this along to maybe help influence others.
> *Buy 3 get 4th season pass free * it's on their site. If you buy 3 season passes the 4th is free on Dec 6th online only. You will be credited the 4th pass within 2 weeks. This will bring the cost of the pass down to $70 :jumping1:
> ...


Wow, awesome Pass deals. Wish I could go this year!
Idk if you checked,.. but Mt. BoHo's website has updated it's video page and has quite a few more than they used to. Some of 'em aren't half bad either! :laugh:

The stupid promo vid I told you about is 2nd or 3rd from the end!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

chomps1211 said:


> *Its' Seasonal averages!* Even tho I imagine there's a bit of hyperbole in those numbers? That area of MI does get a Buttload of snow. Good snow too! Being out on that spit of land in the middle of Lake Superior! DEEP lake effect POW


so is it snowfall or base averages...just wondering.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> so is it snowfall or base averages...just wondering.





weandem said:


> *I believe he's joking with the numbers*


No,.. he's not!

Bohemia makes no snow of it's own. They get between 200-300 inches of lake effect snow a winter. As for the other numbers given for resorts out west,..? If those were taken straight off Mt BoHo's web site well? I understand Breck and Vail are not above little liars poker when it comes to hedging snow totals!


btw,.. Wrathful? Congrats man. According to a couple of the sites I checked,… Mt. Baker is "The" Snowiest Mountain! Even Beat out Alyeska!! :thumbsup:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> so is it snowfall or base averages...just wondering.





weandem said:


> I believe he's joking with the numbers





weandem said:


> The average snowfall in Michigan's Keweenaw Peninsula is 273 inches. (Mt Bohemia website)
> Average annual snowfall Breckenridge Ski Resort: 355 inches (snow.com)
> Alyeska Alaska : 720 inches
> :dry:


1st. I didn't post the numbers.

2nd. It depends on who's numbers you use. so I really don't care what sites figures say what. I will hazard that they are correct in that _Nothing_ east of the Mississippi has as much vert or natural snow!


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Exposure wise I can just imagine how bitter cold and windy that place is.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

f00bar said:


> Exposure wise I can just imagine how bitter cold and windy that place is.


Never been up there in the winter! I've explored the area in the fall for photography. I would like to get up that way for winter. Not only for the boarding at BoHo. I would love to do some winter photography up that way. Frozen waterfalls, rocky Lake Superior shorelines covered in frozen spray, etc.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

West Baden Iron said:


> Hey Slyder,
> If you need another person for 3 get one free deal, let me know. I'm gonna buy one of the $99 passes for sure. Not sure if you already have 3 people to use. I don't want to get a better deal for myself because I won't have enough people to take advantage so if you need one more, use my name and number.
> 
> Jason


Jason Right now I've got me, kids and one friend covered. With this I am giving the friend $30 back since I paid 2/3rds he paid 1/3rd to get me my free pass. Bringing his total down to $70 for a season pass. 

If we get enough ppl to do this I will use your name and pass along the $30 1/3rd saving to you as well. I"ll mail you cash, PP or check but lets first see how many ppl we end up with. AND thanks for the offer !!!

As to the snow totals hype or not and I wasn't trying to be elitist and saying they have the most snow. It was a quote off their site and my excitement. Yes they do get a ton of powder snow, that part is fact. 

Pics from varying years...




















wrathfuldeity said:


> Thats quite a deal...hope ya'll have a good season and stay well.


Wrath this scares the crap out of me !!!! First my 2nd son (17) was talking with me the other day about wanting to try back flips this season. The same son that I had to have taken out of the house by ambulance cuz he crashed the night before hitting a park jump coming off ejector seat style landing flat on his back. This son scares me greatly and I'm not kidding here !! This is the child I worry the most about!!!
Also being that this trip is 2/3 through our season I'm praying everyone, including me stays healthy. As there are no refunds and others are contributing to allow us to make this trip.


----------



## Handbanana (Dec 10, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> 1st. I didn't post the numbers.
> 
> 2nd. It depends on who's numbers you use. so I really don't care what sites figures say what. I will hazard that they are correct in that _Nothing_ east of the Mississippi has as much vert or natural snow!


You realize there are actual mountains east of the Mississippi, right? 
For instance Jay Peak in VT has over 2k vert and averages 355" a year


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

What am I? Some fucking ski resort encyclopedia? Yeah, duh! Mountains? East of here,..? No fucking shit!

We've got one and _only_ one real, decent, Deep POW resort in the midwest. I've never been to the ice coast so I wouldn't know what you do or do not have in the way of vert or snow totals. 

I _do_ know I've spent 4 years here, listening to people (who live in the east even,) bitch and complain about how miserable the snowboarding is out east,.. so fucking chill will ya!


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

^^^
Mr. Nice guy... needs to chill :injured:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I feel Chomps frustration. 
Us MidWest guys got it tough. When we highlight a few of our best resorts. Many show respect, others mostly say go west then east. Not an option for many of us. Again ride what you got.


----------



## Handbanana (Dec 10, 2013)

I wasn't being disrespectful. He made a ridiculous claim about it being the best in the east. 

I rode Midwest resorts for 30 years, everything from southern Indiana to UP Michigan, so I know what you're up against. Although I did see a Minnesota hill is open now before anything out here, hell only A-basin was open before it.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Right now I"m watching 3 resorts very close to Milwaukee firing up the guns for a WROD hike session to open this weekend as well. IF they open I"m there !! Ride what ya got

As to the most snow east of Ole Miss it seems MtB is about equal to JP from a few simple google searches. Again we're not all here to get into a







match of who has the most snow. For many of us WI, IL, MI MN, IN guys this is our best and "only" option for powder.


----------



## Handbanana (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm not trying to rag on where you get to ride. I've spent tons of time riding 200 ft hills in s. In and s. Mi. I'm just saying 75 inches is a significant difference, just as 1300 ft is. If the statement was "its the best in the Midwest" there wouldn't have been anything to say, but "best east of the Mississippi" is just wildly inaccurate.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

S'all good I think all the points are understood by all parties


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Handbanana said:


> * If the statement was "its the best in the Midwest" there wouldn't have been anything to say, but "best east of the Mississippi" is just wildly inaccurate.*


So,.. take it up with them! I didn't write their promotional materials. And I didn't do an in depth "fact check" prior to posting either! If I mis read or misunderstood what they claimed fine, MY Bad! But I just love the anal retentive fucks that pick out a simple mistake and then just can't stop chewin' their bone! For guys with such _great_ riding? Seems you're getting awfully defensive about a simple misstatement!

OK, Fine! Lets end this here and now,.. *The "ICE" coast Rocks*! :blink: Best east of the Mississippi! Happy now! (Geez! …now I know why they call 'em MassHoles!) :hairy: :facepalm3:


-edit-
According to the voting for Best POW resort from "Powder Magazines poll,.." Jay Peak? Well they lost out to Mt Bohemia in the very _first_ round of voting,.. so! I guess all that extra vert and inches didn't help them none! Like I said earlier. Depends on whos numbers you use! :shrug:


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Thats a killer deal slyder, if you get enough you can include me for a pass! I might just buy one anyway if they're only $100!  might work better than doing Bridger _this_ season. :dunno:


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Jesus some of you guys are agro as fuck lol, Put me down on that list as I am def buying a season pass, and post up when you are planning on going, maybe we can get a big group going


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Well...think I'll pass on the boho pass...but had no idea of the amount of boho blower ya all get. Enjoy your season!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Deacon said:


> Thats a killer deal slyder, if you get enough you can include me for a pass! I might just buy one anyway if they're only $100!  might work better than doing Bridger _this_ season. :dunno:


Don't pass on Bridger, it's intense! One day there pushing yourself will make you a way better rider. Unless you can make multiple boho trips equaling more days than you will get at Bridger.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Deacon said:


> Thats a killer deal slyder, if you get enough you can include me for a pass! I might just buy one anyway if they're only $100!  might work better than doing Bridger _this_ season. :dunno:


I'll text ya later today. 

Kid PM sent


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

For the record, boho is on my list of places to snowboard at, that's the only Midwest place I give that designation to. There are 3 in the northeast too. 

I think I am going to take off 6 weeks in February and March of 2016 for a snowboard road trip but it will be across the powder highway in a big loop. Up from vail through Jackson to big sky then up into BC. 

Maybe we can do it the following year or something like that


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Argo said:


> Don't pass on Bridger, it's intense! One day there pushing yourself will make you a way better rider. Unless you can make multiple boho trips equaling more days than you will get at Bridger.


I've no doubt of that, I just have to weigh the costs... I think I might be able to do BoHo for about a third. But for $100 (or $70) it's not bad to keep it as an option.  I have an interview for a promotion, and if I get it (I'm the frontrunner), I'm asking for more vacation than just the two weeks. If I get that, I can maybe do both! :jumping1::hairy:


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Argo said:


> For the record, boho is on my list of places to snowboard at, that's the only Midwest place I give that designation to. There are 3 in the northeast too.
> 
> I think I am going to take off 6 weeks in February and March of 2016 for a snowboard road trip but it will be across the powder highway in a big loop. Up from vail through Jackson to big sky then up into BC.
> 
> Maybe we can do it the following year or something like that


Ok cough up the list.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

*Cross fingers....*

I just saw that they got 8" fresh snow, very low crowds this time of year and would make for a perfect Dad takes a solo road trip with a buddy or 2....

Use one of my vacation days, 8hr car ride, grab a hostile, and ride for 3 day. Be home early evening on Sunday....

************************************
Mom is not having any of this :embarrased1:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

*Pipe Dream..Venting...trying to move on...*

So I've been on vacation this week. Cold, rain, just sitting on my ass doing honey do stuff and wasting time on the computer!! I've taken my snow tires off the car and put the summers back on as well...

I just got several notifications from Mt Bohemia. $99 a night for a yurt or cabin and they are supposed to get almost 10" of snow. They have 3" already, via web cam. 
On the Snow & Wunderground show more snow on the way. A resort much closer made snow last weekend and got another 8" this morning. 

Too late for me to go, I need to find some projects to keep me busy and take my mind off *Sand*boarding, snowboarding, building snowboard rails, scoping out local areas to hike this coming season, etc..... :deadhorse:


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

slyder said:


> So I've been on vacation this week. Cold, rain, just sitting on my ass doing honey do stuff and wasting time on the computer!! I've taken my snow tires off the car and put the summers back on as well...
> 
> I just got several notifications from Mt Bohemia. $99 a night for a yurt or cabin and they are supposed to get almost 10" of snow. They have 3" already, via web cam.
> On the Snow & Wunderground show more snow on the way. A resort much closer made snow last weekend and got another 8" this morning.
> ...


I was like you, you gotta find a summer activity that gives ya stoke and an excuse to avoid all those other "around the house" chores that need to be done, you don't wanna do, but should be done now that snow season is over... I picked up mountain biking last summer and the bug bit. Now if I can just find a "bookend" activity to last me like the month of April and the month of November when there is no overlap... shoot I should probably catch up on those chores.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

This is why I've refocused on lifting and TKD.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Deacon said:


> This is why I've refocused on lifting and TKD.


I am still healing from this season so my work-outs are still on hold. I did try...

I did stop at my Dojo but they were closed. I might go tonight as Fri's are fight night. I'll text you a selfie with my Master if he's in tonight 

I am doing a honey-do project waiting for the stain conditioner to set so I can stain. 

Idle hands are the devils workshop...I just need to find my groove and this crap weather hasn't helped. I was going to go fire up the convertible but again, WHY 35* rain and windy. No need to torture myself even more, no snowboarding and no convertible....


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

No injuries from the season that limited my workouts so it's full speed ahead for me. I am going to try yoga agian - took one intro class last year but didn't have the time to continue.

It looks like I'll be accepting a new position at work which will require that I go to Europe several times per year so it looks like that snowboard trip to Austria that I've always wanted to do may just happen - and on the cheap.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

PalmerFreak said:


> No injuries from the season that limited my workouts so it's full speed ahead for me. I am going to try yoga agian - took one intro class last year but didn't have the time to continue.
> 
> It looks like I'll be accepting a new position at work which will require that I go to Europe several times per year so it looks like that snowboard trip to Austria that I've always wanted to do may just happen - and on the cheap.


Thats awesome. I got another buddy that travels a lot for business, he just snowboarded the Alps this year (French side if I recall correctly) He's gotten to ride a bunch of world class hills with his company paying the bulk of the expenses. Plus he even rode with some of the customers he was there to see on work, private guide to boot. 

Palmer, better not cut into our riding to much this season ....


----------

